# Universal Anti-Apple Computers/Products Clubhouse



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2012)

Have a disdain or extreme disliking towards this company? Won't buy anything made by Apple or support them in any way? Not suckered into the iScheme? Then this Clubhouse is for you.

Members:
Ray_Rogers2109


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 13, 2012)

w00t^ sign me up! The pied piper's tune don't register with me


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 13, 2012)

Sign me up.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry, 'haters' for the sake of hating clubhouses aren't the way to go, and not approved of here.


----------

